# A few of my Ruger sidearms



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

Greetings

My favorite sidearms have been those made by Ruger. Here are a few I have owned


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Ruger Security Six in stainless steel with the 4" barrel which I purchased new in 1976. Stamped on the left side of the frame is, "Made in the 200th year of American Liberty". I suppose that makes it something of a collector's item.


----------

